# Kool Lemon  Continental



## Ernbar (Feb 5, 2021)

Saw this Continental on Offer Up a while back. Was hanging on a warehouse wall with a ton of dust and grime. Cleaned and shined the frame and chrome, replaced the tires and tubes, all cables, lubed the bearings, replaced the bar tape and touched up the nicks and chips. Very smooth and fast. The serial # puts it in June 1973, the same year and month I graduated from High School.


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 8, 2021)

I bought one just like yours in 1972, my sophomore year, and rode it the rest of the way thru high school. Very fond memories and always loved the kool lemon.


----------



## juvela (Feb 8, 2021)

-----

at one time a Kool Lemon Continental was _thee_ bike to own for teens  

---

safety tip -

please check that you have enough stem inside steerer for safety

should be at least seven cm of engagement

appears dangerously high in images

-----


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 8, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> at one time a Kool Lemon Continental was _thee_ bike to own for teens
> 
> ...



Will do, thanks.


----------



## juvela (Feb 8, 2021)

-----

if the stem needs to be of that height for comfort that is fine

just change to one which is taller such as the Nitto Technomic model

remember that you need a stem diameter of .833 so as to be compatible with the steerer

the clamp size needs to be 25.4mm/1" to mate with the bar





very fine job with the bike!


-----


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 9, 2021)

Checked it and was inserted about 2 1/4” so I lowered it to about 3” or a bit more. Thanks for the heads up juvela.


----------

